# Appy Lovers Critique



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

A little info.. He is a foundation bred gelding. 15.2hh and 7 years old.
Thee best hooves in the whole world! 


Would like honest critique about his conformation. 
I' am undecided on what I want to excel in with him. I can ground drive equipment with him, trail ride for miles, pushed cows, I've watched him ever so gracefully jump 5ft from a stand still like a deer.. and he loves to swim.
This boy has talent...

How do I figure out what a good discipline would be for us to try?
What does he look like he could handle?
I do wish to show him in the future but we need a goal. I don't want to train him to do things he's not built for, can't handle or possibly doesn't like it. 


I come to the best people on the net to ask these questions!
I have attached a few pictures of him, squared and in motion.
Seriously looking for honesty. Not going to hurt my feelings, only going to help guild my horse and I in the right direction for our future goals in the show ring.









<br>







<br>


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Shazam! would he look gorgeous under MY dressage saddle!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Shazam! would he look gorgeous under MY dressage saddle!


Shazam would look better with a nice Mahogany Colored Western Saddle :lol:

I love Apps almost as much as my Belgian.... nice Horse.. BTW:wink:


.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Outta my way, STG! He's mine to gloat over. I saw him first.
(grabby hands, grabby hands)


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

OK, OK.... as far a disciple, I used to have 2 Apps, one won as many Blue Ribbons in Dressage as she did Western Pleasure. 
Her daughter was just a lesson Horse for English and Western.

Apps can do anything 


.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

There isn't anything I DON'T like about him! I have grabby hands too!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Body seems a bit heavy but I hesitate to say "fat" because the spots don't allow that to show. Nice bone. A bit straight thru the hocks. Not a bad horse. 

Needs work (and needs to get his ring of muscles going).. and after that if you think you got Mods 'n Members fighting over him now, wait'll then!


----------



## seeing spots (Dec 14, 2011)

I also think he is a great looking horse. He would fit right in with my pasture.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

He has been off mostly the last two years from training, no conditioning just lazy trail riding with some friends and beers.
2 years ago was when I had him in tip top shape. He trotted 4-6 miles a day, backed up a sloping hills and climbed train rail style steps and could ride for hours without breaking a sweat. Now... well yes hes tubby and completely out of shape and thats why I come here because If I dont find something to do with him other than trail riding he will stay fat LOLOL
And i had a goal 2 years ago for barrel racing but he is WAY to elegant when he moves and carries himself for barrels.

I just cant find that event or style of riding to do with him!?!?

I thought about dressage or driving but I have no idea of that style, Dont get me wrong I would love to learn but no instructors in this area 


He is broke to the hilt, side pass's, flying lead changes, ques with smooth transitions and floats on his feet but still goofy.


Yet.... I have noticed!! and this to me is HUGE!!! When i harness him up to ground drive and drag rails around, he tucks his head in and will jog like a WP horse and ONLY under harness.. Otherwise he is moving fast. 

O.O 

And thank you everyone for critiques, the more the better. I only want to learn and prosper with him.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Personally I'd put him English and go either Hunter/Jumper or English Pleasure. Both work well for forward moving horses. Excellent Leopard!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I too can see him in hunters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another vote for hunters. That second picture screams elegance to me. ~Dreamy eyes~ gosh he's gorgeous.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

EVENTERS! He seems elegant enough for dressage, and is also a talented jumped for XC and Showjumping.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Hunter Jumpers, Dressage, Jumpers, Eventers & XC. 
And my own personal thoughts Competitive trail.

These are all the same thoughts I had thought. _Except XC I thought Comp Trail_. that I view as the same in many aspects.
But.......
Now with a hard decision to what event to focus on. I see Jumping or dressage...

Or can we learn both?
Or would we be using both already?
By taking tips from both angles?


Hmm......


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't really know anything about eventing (did XC once haha), but I came from the world of jumping into dressage. I also know a good handful of eventers who are focusing on dressage now. My advice (for what it's worth)? Work on your dressage first. Make sure you have adjustability within your horses gaits and between gaits, control, good rhythm, cadence etc. Basically all your basic dressage work (think solid 1st level for your entrance XC level..whichever that would be). If you are working a good 1st level you are working at a higher level than the entry level event dressage test from what I hear (may be incorrect there). Even if you just jump, and not event, it will still help with your jumping for sure. You can learn both at the same time yes, but many of the eventers/jumpers I know (this obviously isn't the rule), wish they had started with the dressage. And now that they are in dressage lessons regularly, they are winning their eventing on the dressage scores alone, sometimes scoring an easy 20% ABOVE the competition. 

Even if you don't go into eventing, and just jumping, your dressage will only help.

My 2 cents


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

As far as training I got lucky and my friend introduced me to a multi training farm near me. They offer Dressage to saddle seat, driving and jumping. Well perfect!
With the holidays coming around I can't afford the lessons. They charge $50 a hour, so i have to wait a little. 
With my wait I have started getting him back into shape and we're back to trotting up and down the fields a few days a week. Hoping By Feburary/March he will be tone and ready to start training.

I have spoke with the people and they decided I try working Dressage first. 
Tigo your right on the money, they said the same things almost.

If I start with dressage I can learn a better connection with my horses body and my own from feeling to movement. From there I can excel in any direction we feel comfortable with or advance in Dressage.

I' am very confident I will enjoy Dressage. It is all new and has always sparked an interest to me for learning. I almost hope I stay with Dressage but I cant close a door I havent opened yet. So only time will tell.

I do appreciate every bit of information and guidance.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan! And I love how you are doing what your horse is good at, not forcing your horse to do something they aren't


----------

